# Breeders in Bay Area



## MaisyD (Feb 4, 2018)

If the Golden Meadows Retrievers you've listed is located in Moorpark, CA., you might want to check out the YELP reviews for that breeder. It's interesting to get the perspectives of people who have bought dogs from breeders and to see how breeders, in certain instances, respond to those buyers' comments. 

https://www.yelp.com/biz/golden-meadows-retrievers-moorpark-2?sort_by=rating_asc


----------



## Ajay (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for your response. I did check them. They have a quite high price for the puppy, around 3200$ as compared to rest of the breeders. Some of the reviews were good but some of them were really bad. The bad reviews were really warning people not to go for them as they prescribe specific vitamins and minerals within the contract to feed their dogs and there dogs had a lot of problems. They also seem to be breeding a lot throughout the year based on the reviews. However the creme brulee goldens does not have a lot of information online, but I felt as if they are good breeders based on my conversation with them. I was still confused.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Looking at Creme Brulee Golden's, they don't have health certifications. Ruby was bred underage and only passed hips and a deficient practitioner heart certification. And the sire they've used previously only has a practitioner heart certification and out of date eyes. 

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1709353

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?appnum=1576472


----------



## Ajay (May 8, 2018)

When I talked to the creme brulee breeders, they mentioned that Ruby the mother has hips and elbows both certifications. But here they don't seem to have both of them. Also, how old the certifications are acceptable for hips, elbows, heart, and eyes. I saw they are like 2 years old. Is it actually good enough? The father is actually JAZZ. He is 1.5 years old and has preliminary certificates for the elbows and hips and has PennHIP certificate for him. The breeder said that they will be getting the OFA after JAZZ turns 2. 

Do all the breeders have all there OFA certificates up to date for both the father and mothers unlike this?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

All GOOD breeders have all the OFA certs up to date, yes, on both sire and dam.
Heart done by a cardiologist, instead of a practitioner, which is insufficient. Eyes done every 12 months and sent to OFA so that it is easy to find and transparent for puppy buyers to not have to make any leaps. 
Prelims do not count- and are really only available so that one can get a look-see but a prelim certificate isn't three ortho experts- it is one Dr Keller who gives his opinion.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Hips and elbows are final after the dog is 2. They shouldn't be bred before that. Heart should be done by a cardiologist after 1 year of age. Eyes are the only one that needs to be repeated annually.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Here is a link to a thread I started in 2016 when we were looking for our puppy. There is a lot of good information about the importance of clearances and a list of reputable breeders in Northern California.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...uppy/404714-northern-california-breeders.html

When I started the thread, we had been on the search for the right breeder for more than six months and I had a serious case of puppy fever. I posted here asking for input on two breeders that I had reservations about, but was still considering because they would have puppies in my desired timeframe. The responses I got from the knowledgeable members of this forum got me back on track.

Post #10 on the linked thread has a list of NorCal breeders. Ironically, many of them had been on my original preferred breeder list, but the wait for one of their pups seemed like an eternity because I had puppy fever. Anyhow, I went back to networking my original list (all of which are in post #10), and as luck would have it, one of my top picks had a larger than expected litter in late April and we brought our boy home the following June.

Good luck!


----------



## Ajay (May 8, 2018)

Thanks, everyone for your responses. I will do more research and will try to find a better breeder.


----------



## Ajay (May 8, 2018)

Sandy, thanks for sharing such a wonderful thread. It was really helpful


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Here are more reputable Bay Area breeders that aren't on the list. I believe all are active members of Norcal Golden Retriever Club.

Golden Pine (Nancy Kelly) - San Mateo
Suntory (Eileen Oshiro) - Sunnyvale/Cupertino
Argus (Laura Finco) - Dublin
Shalimar (Jocelyn Lewis) - Dublin
Regency (Laura Franchi) - Gilroy

If you're looking for a more English type, you might want to contact these two. They also are members of Norcal GRC.
Ambermist (Linda Lang) - Watsonville
Tigana (Christine Hsu) - Los Gatos


----------



## Ajay (May 8, 2018)

Thank you, Jennifer, for the list. I believe these forums are one of the best places to get all the information you need. I really appreciate your help.


----------

